# French Fries (Chips)



## hb123 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello Chefs,

I am looking to open a fast food vending business which will involve purchase of a number of hot food carts which would go round town selling fast food like chips, sausages etc. However I would like to know whether chips would remain fresh and crispy hours after being fried and kept in a food warmer. Please advice.


----------



## hitchedgibson (May 19, 2011)

I would stay out of the food business. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

None . Try commercial potato chips


----------



## stephen nass (Feb 29, 2012)

"crispy hours after being fried"

hahaha


----------



## cinnamon-uk (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Stephen Nass

did you burn them?

haha/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## stephen nass (Feb 29, 2012)

Cinnamon-uk said:


> Hi Stephen Nass
> 
> did you burn them?
> 
> haha/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


I prefer mine slightly undercooked.


----------

